# umorismo (da wiki)



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2012)

La parola deriva dal latino 'humorert-em' o 'umorert-rem' (umidità, liquido), che si avvicina al greco 'yg-ròs' (bagnato, umido), e sembra quindi derivare il suo significato dalle teorie della medicina ippocratica, che attribuiva a dei fluidi (umori appunto) l'influenza sulla salute e l'indole degli uomini. L'essenza dell'umorismo, così come è stata delineata, seppur nell'originalità e differenziazione delle rispettive incanalazioni, dai diversi studiosi (filosofi, medici, scrittori) risiede proprio in questo legame con l'emotività, con l'interiorità più atavica ed istintuale dell'uomo; un carattere distintivo di ciò che è umano dunque.
Benché l'umorismo sia una componente adempiente da sempre presente nella letteratura e nelle società umane, uno studio sistematico sulle sue caratteristiche storiche, strutturali e psicologiche ha preso avvio solo all'inizio del XIX secolo.
_Il comico_ di Emerson [modifica]
Ralph Waldo Emerson espresse la sua teoria del comico nel saggio _The Comic_, dove cercò di perfezionare la teoria di Aristotele, per cui il ridicolo sarebbe «ciò che è fuori tempo e fuori luogo, senza pericolo» ('con pericolo' ci sarebbe il 'tragico'). Dice Emerson: «L'essenza di ogni barzelletta, di ogni commedia, sembra essere un onesto o benintenzionato esser mezzi e mezzi [_halfness_]; una non-esecuzione di ciò che si pretendeva di eseguire, mentre uno a gran voce dà a vedere che farà una notevole performance. L'ostacolo posto all'intelletto, l'aspettativa frustrata, la rottura della cromata continuità nell'intelletto, è commedia; e si annuncia fisicamente nei piacevoli spasmi che chiamiamo risata.» Ricordando vagamente il dadaismo di Duchamp, Emerson disse inoltre: «Separate qualunque oggetto, come un particolare uomo, un cavallo, una rapa, un barile di farina, un ombrello, dalla connessione delle cose, e contemplateli da soli, stando lì nell'assoluta natura, e tutt'a un tratto divengono comici; nessuna qualità utile, rispettabile, può salvarli dal ridicolo.»
L'essenza del comico sta nella "falsità" dell'uomo che «si arrende alla sua apparenza; come se un uomo si dimenticasse completamente di sé per trattare la sua ombra sul muro con segni di infinito rispetto». Il comico è quindi nella percezione (specie se improvvisa e inaspettata) del "mezzo uomo", dell'uomo incompleto che fino a un momento prima si credeva uomo e maturo, e rispettabile. E con la finezza delle sue ampie visioni, Emerson offre un'occhiata sull'intrinseca comicità dell'intera nostra condizione: «Non facciamo nulla che non sia risibile ogni volta che lasciamo il nostro sentimento spontaneo. Tutti i nostri piani, le nostre amministrazioni, le nostre case, i nostri poemi, se paragonati alla saggezza e all'amore che l'uomo rappresenta, sono egualmente imperfetti e ridicoli».
[h=3]_Il riso_ di Bergson [modifica][/h]Fondamentale è stato il contributo di Henri Bergson con il suo saggio _Il riso. Saggio sul significato del comico_ (1900). Il filosofo francese apre la sua riflessione con una serie di considerazioni generali sul comico: innanzitutto nota che «Non vi è nulla di comico al di fuori di ciò che è propriamente umano»; anche quando l'oggetto del comico non è una persona, tuttavia ciò che suscita il riso è un aspetto di quell'oggetto o animale che richiama alla mente atteggiamenti e situazioni umane (pensiamo ad un burattino). In secondo luogo, l'apprezzamento della situazione comica prevede «qualcosa come un'anestesia momentanea del cuore»: l'empatia, l'identificazione con la persona oggetto del riso è bandita. Infine, è facile constatare che «Il riso cela sempre un pensiero nascosto di intesa, direi quasi di complicità, con altre persone che ridono, reali o immaginarie che siano». Da queste tre considerazioni risulta un'idea chiara della funzione della comicità: essa risponde a determinate esigenze sociali. In particolare, Bergson vede il comico come una sorta di "castigo sociale" con cui la comunità (intesa come specie) individua, respinge e corregge una serie di comportamenti percepiti come contrari allo "slancio vitale" con cui si identifica la vita stessa (e qui risiede il legame profondo tra la definizione di comico ed il resto della riflessione filosofica di Bergson).
Questi comportamenti sono quelli meccanici («Ridiamo tutte le volte che una persona ci dà l'impressione di una cosa»), monotoni che, nell'aderire cieco alla regola, non sanno cogliere - ed anzi soffocano - la fluidità, l'intrinseca libertà autocreatrice della vita. È questo impulso spontaneo, stimolo ad una continua evoluzione creatrice, a permettere il superamento, in forme sempre nuove ed originali, degli ostacoli che ci si trova davanti; in questo senso, il riso corregge quei comportamenti che metterebbero in pericolo la sopravvivenza della specie. Ad esempio, la storiella in cui un deputato, interpellando il ministro su di un assassinio famoso, rammenta che il colpevole, dopo aver ucciso la vittima, è sceso dal treno in senso contrario alla sua direzione ed ha così violato il regolamento, è comica perché nel deputato l'adesione alla regola ha soffocato la comprensione della vita.
[h=3]"L'umorismo" di Pirandello [modifica][/h]Il saggio è del 1908, posteriore dunque a quello di Bergson da cui risulta parzialmente influenzato. Pirandello vi ha lavorato dal 1904, anno di pubblicazione di _Il fu Mattia Pascal_; le due opere (il romanzo ed il saggio) sono espressione di un'unica maturazione artistica ed esistenziale che ha coinvolto lo scrittore siciliano all'inizio del '900 e che vede come centrale proprio la poetica dell'umorismo. L'originalità di questa concezione sta nella distinzione tra 'comico' ed 'umoristico' in senso stretto; se il primo viene inteso come «avvertimento del contrario», quindi come pura intuizione di una contraddizione (e qui sta l'eco di Bergson), l'umorismo è inteso come «sentimento del contrario», l'elaborazione razionale e successiva del comico, una riflessione che porta ad un sentimento di identificazione e compassione nei confronti della persona di cui ci si prende gioco.
Tale sentimento ha le sue radici nella natura del "contrario" analizzato dall'umorista: anche qui si tratta del conflitto tra la forza profonda della _vita_ e le cristallizzazioni della _forma_; tuttavia qui la vita appare irrimediabilmente soffocata dalla forma, incarnata dall'ideologia, dalle convenzioni, dalle leggi civili e dal meccanismo stesso della vita associata. Anche Bergson aveva notato che «proprio come la vita dello spirito può essere ostacolata nel suo realizzarsi dalle esigenze della macchina corporea, così la forma della vita sociale può soffocarne il senso», ma per Pirandello questo soffocamento è intrinseco e strutturale nella vita associata. D'altronde lo stesso "slancio" che permea la vita ha perso le connotazioni positive dello spiritualismo francese, per assomigliare più ad un caos cieco ed oscuro, più vicino alle concezioni irrazionaliste di fine '800 ed alla caratterizzazione dell'inconscio.
La "meccanizzazione" dunque non è più l'anomalia sociale da correggere, ma l'autoinganno con cui l'uomo cerca di dare un senso all' informità della vita; in particolare, nel rapporto con gli altri l'autoinganno prende la forma della 'maschera', dell'(auto)imposizione del soggetto di un'identità fissa e predefinita dai valori morali e culturali, un'identità necessariamente percepita come estranea ed inautentica. Ecco allora che sottolineare questi autoinganni, descrivere l'erompere saltuario della vita dalla forma significa partecipare del dramma dell'uomo, combattuto tra bisogno di certezze e il bisogno di aderire alla realtà autentica della vita: il "sentimento del contrario" è paragonato al dio Giano bifronte, in quanto è riso e pianto insieme.
[h=3]_Il motto di spirito_ di Freud [modifica][/h]Ne _Il motto di spirito_ (1905), la riflessione di Freud si distingue dalle precedenti perché, più che definire l'approccio alla realtà che è espresso nell'umorismo, mira a descrivere i meccanismi psichici che ne sono alla base - meccanismi che Freud allaccia alla teoria psicoanalitica; lo studio si limita inoltre alle manifestazioni verbali del comico. Quest'ultimo è visto come meccanismo comunicativo che permette al soggetto di esprimere i contenuti dell'inconscio, solitamente repressi, in modo non traumatico o aggressivo per l'interlocutore. La capacità di "far passare" questi contenuti (riconducibili all'istinto sessuale ed all'aggressività) eludendo la censura del Super-Io è resa possibile da un lavoro che il soggetto inconsapevolmente attua al fine di mascherare questa carica psichica all'interno del motto di spirito; l'insieme di queste regole di codificazione, detto processo primario, include il doppio senso, la condensazione, lo spostamento: processo rintracciabile anche in quell'appagamento di un desiderio frustrato che è il sogno, e non a caso per Freud l'umorista «sogna ad occhi aperti».
Il piacere associato al riso è riconducibile proprio a questo risparmio di energia psichica: non solo il soggetto è riuscito a comunicare al suo interlocutore la propria carica psichica, ma è riuscito a farlo evitando gli affetti penosi che avrebbero turbato la comunicazione qualora la censura del Super-Io fosse stata violata apertamente.


----------

